# test taker



## Aserolf

Hola a todos, 
Me pueden dar alguna idea de como traducir esta frase:  TEST TAKERS. Se los voy a argadecer mucho


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Aserolf, ¿podrías darnos un poco más de contexto?
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## VenusEnvy

Aserolf said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,


Hola!



			
				Aserolf said:
			
		

> Me pueden dar alguna idea de como traducir esta frase:  TEST TAKERS.


Pero, esa no es una frase... es solo dos palabras solitas. Siempre nos ayuda cuando la gente que postee una pregunta nos brinde la frase completa donde aparece el término. La tienes?....



Sin más contexto, un "test taker" es una persona que toma un examen.


----------



## Aserolf

El contexto es el siguiente: _Ask for your help  as we prepare our students to be good test-takers_. 
Es una carta dirigida a los padres de familia. Sé que TEST TAKER es la persona que presenta una prueba, pero queria saber si hay alguna otra manera de decirle sin tener que usar muchas palabras. Gracias


----------



## VenusEnvy

Aserolf said:
			
		

> El contexto es el siguiente: _Ask for your help  as we prepare our students to be good test-takers_.


Gracias por la frase...



			
				Aserolf said:
			
		

> Sé que TEST TAKER es la persona que presenta una prueba, pero queria saber si hay alguna otra manera de decirle sin tener que usar muchas palabras.


Ohhh, "presentar" es el verbo que debo usar ... lo dije mal. je je Gracias por esto.  

Estás buscando otra manera para decirlo sin tener que usar muchas palabras en inglés???.....

*Ask for your help as we prepare our students to be successful/confident at taking tests.*


----------



## Aserolf

Asi es y gracias por toda su ayuda.


----------



## CheRie

No Venusenvy, "tomar un exámen" es también correcto!


----------



## Aserolf

Quise decir que estoy buscando una palabra en espanol.


----------



## Soy Yo

Sí en ciertos lugares.  Pero los hay que dicen que el profesor "toma el examen" y los estudiantes "lo dan."  Así que "presentar" parece una manera inambigua.


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Los que presentan un examen son los "examinados"?


----------



## Aserolf

venusenvy, cuando conteste asi es me referia a que si estoy buscando una manera de decirle con menos palabras, PERO se me olvido aclarar que en espanol. 
En cuanto a TOMAR UN EXAMEN, si, tambien es correcto. Pero POSTEE nunca lo habia oido, creo que es exponer. gracias


----------



## VenusEnvy

Aserolf said:
			
		

> En cuanto a TOMAR UN EXAMEN, si, tambien es correcto.


Bueno, gracias. 



			
				Aserolf said:
			
		

> Pero POSTEE nunca lo habia oido, creo que es exponer. gracias


Ahh, solemos (algunos de nosotros) solemos usar esa palabra para significa poner un mensaje. Lo uso solo porque es lo que oigo (leo). Mira aquí. No sabía que se puede usar exponer.


----------



## Aserolf

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Sí en ciertos lugares. Pero los hay que dicen que el profesor "toma el examen" y los estudiantes "lo dan." Así que "presentar" parece una manera inambigua.


 Yo estudie en Mexico y siempre decimos presentar el examen, a mi no me suena ambiguo, sin embargo tomar el examen tambien es correcto, pero que los estudiantes _*den*_ el examen, eso me parece mas ambiguo. El maestro _*aplica*_ examenes a loa alumnos, creo yo que es lo mas correcto.


----------



## Soy Yo

Es de "postear"... como poner... Postear un mensaje en el foro.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Pero los hay que dicen que el profesor "toma el examen" y los estudiantes "lo dan."


  



			
				Aserolf said:
			
		

> pero que los estudiantes _*den*_ el examen, eso me parece mas ambiguo.


Pensaba lo mismo... Pensé que el profe lo da, y los alumnos lo toman/presentan.


Ayyy, mi cabeza.... je je


----------



## Soy Yo

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Sí en ciertos lugares. Pero los hay que dicen que el profesor "toma el examen" y los estudiantes "lo dan." Así que "presentar" parece una manera *inambigua*.


 
Es lo que estaba diciendo...que la palabra "presentar" NO es ambigua...es INambigua.  (aunque no sé se puede decir "*in*ambiguo".)


----------



## Aserolf

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Es de "postear"... como poner... Postear un mensaje en el foro.


 
Pero esa palabra no existe en el espanol. Tal vez es aceptada pero no reconocida. A lo mejor con el tiempo la REA la reconozca. Gracias


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

El maestro "aplica" el examen y los alumnos lo "toman" o "presentan"
Aunque todos lo "hacen"
A: ¿Hoy hizo el examen el maestro de mate?
B: Sí, pero yo no lo hice


----------



## CheRie

Aserolf, no consigo pensar en una palabra aislada en español que sea la traducción literal de "test takers". Seguramente tendrás que usar una frase para describirlo 
Ej.
"ser mas competentes tomando/presentando exámenes"


----------



## Aserolf

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> El maestro "aplica" el examen y los alumnos lo "toman" o "presentan"
> Aunque todos lo "hacen"
> A: ¿Hoy hizo el examen el maestro de mate?
> B: Sí, pero yo no lo hice


 
Tienes razon, a veces resulta confuso


----------



## Soy Yo

Creí que no entendías la palabra...y que la estabas confundiendo con una manera de decir "tomar un examen."

Seguro que la RAE no la acepta pero es parte del vocabulario de la red:

*Postear: *Acción de enviar un mensaje a un grupo de noticias o newsgroup. Los mensajes incluídos ya en el servidor son llamados "Post".


----------



## Aserolf

CheRie said:
			
		

> "ser mas competentes tomando/presentando exámenes"


 
Muchas gracias CheRie, creo que ya estaba llegando a la misma conclusion, no encuentro otra manera de decirlo. Gracias a todos, de verdad son geniales


----------



## Aserolf

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Creí que no entendías la palabra...y que la estabas confundiendo con una manera de decir "tomar un examen."
> 
> Seguro que la RAE no la acepta pero es parte del vocabulario de la red:
> 
> *Postear: *Acción de enviar un mensaje a un grupo de noticias o newsgroup. Los mensajes incluídos ya en el servidor son llamados "Post".


 
Gracias por mantenerme al tanto, la proxima vez ya sabre que la puedo usar en la red


----------



## onomatopeya

Soy Yo said:


> Pero los hay que dicen que el profesor "toma el examen" y los estudiantes "lo dan." Así que "presentar" parece una manera inambigua.



Si, para mi es así. El profesor "toma" el examen. Pero en inglés serían los alumnos los que "take the test". Y eso me provoca una confusion....


----------



## vlearner

Yo no creo que los alumnos presentan un examen, sino más bien diría que los alumnos se presentan a un examen. O a lo mejor no entendí bien...
To attend an exam=presentarse a un examen
¿Qué tal (te salió) el examen? No, al final no me presenté.
Hiciste el examen? Si, y me salió muy bien.


----------



## victorcortes86

Buenas noches,

Les comento que me he encontrado con el mismo problema, y peor aún, porque estoy traduciendo un sitio web, entonces aparece Test Taker como encabezado de un cuadro, o hay un boton para ver a todos los Test Takers.

Así que decidí traducirlo como Aplicante.

Sí, sí, ya sé que una traducción un poco acomodada, pero hay oraciones como "Assign test to test taker", pero como test taker significa las personas que hacen/toman/presentan un examen, no me parece adecuado traducir como hacedores, tomadores o presentadores, asi que me iré con Aplicantes (al exámen).

Espero estar en lo correcto (aunque sea un poquito).


----------



## Aserolf

victorcortes86 said:


> Así que decidí traducirlo como Aplicante.


"Aplicante" se oye como a un calco del inglés _"applicant"_; aparte, no existe en el DRAE. 
Han pasado ya más de 10 años desde que hice esta pregunta; así que, con la experiencia que eso conlleva me he encontrado que la traducción más generalizada (quizás aceptada?) de este término, es: "*examinado*". 
Claro, la traducción final quedará a tu elección. Solo comparto esta información por si a alguien le es útil. 
Saludos


----------



## Agró

Aserolf said:


> ...así que, con la experiencia que eso conlleva me he encontrado que la traducción más generalizada (quizás aceptada?) de este término, es: "*examinado*".



*examinando, da*
Del lat. _examinandus_ 'que ha de ser examinado', gerundivo de _examināre_ 'examinar', 'investigar'.

1. m. y f. Persona que va a pasar un examen.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Aserolf

Agró said:


> *examinando, da*
> Del lat. _examinandus_ 'que ha de ser examinado', gerundivo de _examināre_ 'examinar', 'investigar'.
> 
> 1. m. y f. Persona que va a pasar un examen.


Gracias, Agró. Error de dedo. Lo tomé de aquí: "examina*n*do" (clic)

Me imagino que pasa lo mismo con el término: "gradua*n*do".
Aquí en EEUU es común ver que les llamen "graduados" - sin la "n"; y a los examina*n*dos, "examinados"


----------



## victorcortes86

Honestamente, nunca he escuchado la palabra examinandos ni examinados como sustantivo, aunque sí he escuchado graduandos.

No sé, sigo con mis dudas. Me parecería un poco raro escuchar.
"Puede asignar una prueba a un examinando"


----------



## Sandris

Efectivamente, la palabra "examinando" sí figura en la RAE, justo con la definición perfecta para traducir "test taker". 

La palabra "aplicante" no existe y además es un calco innecesario del inglés. Nosotros los traductores tenemos la responsabilidad de no hacer ese tipo de calcos, cuando existen palabras en español adecuadas. El verbo apply (del cual viene applicant) es solicitar o postularse (ej: apply for a job, apply for a scholarship) y no aplicar. Aplicar es lo que dice la RAE en el link aplicar. Por todo lo expuesto, aplicante no sirve.

En cuanto a graduados vs. graduandos, en Colombia se usa así: graduados los que ya se graduaron y graduandos los que se van a graduar (estudiantes de último año que están listos para la ceremonia de grado).

Trasladando esto a examinados vs. examinandos, los primeros son los que ya han presentado el examen y los segundos los que van a presentarlo.


----------



## dalv

No cabe duda que siempre habra algo nuevo que aprender.  _examinado _si la he escuchado _examinando _nunca, pero por lo que encontre se traduce como _examinee _(not sure if its correct).
Me sigue sonando bastante extraña la palabra 
Se podria usar _candidato/postulante_? que piensan? esta seria como opcion para victor como encabezado


----------



## Cos Miami

En mi opinión *test-taker* no tiene traducción directa al español que sea de uso, así que va a depender de cada tipo de examen y examinado. Por ejemplo:

-En exámenes de oposiciones: los *opositores*
-En exámenes de universidad/escuela: los *estudiantes/alumnos*
-En algún test/examen para un trabajo o similar: los *candidatos *(como dijo dalv en #32)
-Una vez hechos los exámenes: los *examinados *(participio sustantivado) (como dijo Soy Yo en #10)
-'Los e_xaminandos_' existe pero nunca la he visto usar.

En este contexto tal como dice OP en #4, yo diría _"preparar a nuestros estudiantes/alumnos para el examen"_.


----------



## Sandris

En el caso de la traducción que estoy haciendo, los que presentan el examen no son estudiantes regulares de ningún curso, ni el examen es para un trabajo o similar, ni tampoco es un examen de oposición (de hecho, investigaré qué es eso, porque no conozco el concepto). Es un examen aislado.


----------



## Cos Miami

Sandris said:


> En el caso de la traducción que estoy haciendo, los que presentan el examen no son estudiantes regulares de ningún curso, ni el examen es para un trabajo o similar, ni tampoco es un examen de oposición (de hecho, investigaré qué es eso, porque no conozco el concepto). Es un examen aislado.



Necesitas dar contexto para que alguien te pueda ayudar. Yo estaba respondiendo a OP y a todas las sugerencias del hilo.
En tu caso el examen aislado tendrá algún objetivo o alguna función, o será para conseguir algo (?)


----------

